# metal floor mat fasteners



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

What ever happened to the floor mat fasteners that were supposed to be made a few months back. I was waiting for some news since 3 are now broken, but never heard anything from anybody.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

socal gto said:


> What ever happened to the floor mat fasteners that were supposed to be made a few months back. I was waiting for some news since 3 are now broken, but never heard anything from anybody.


socal,

I believe they are ready, I saw a thread on this recently on ls1gto.com w/ pictures. Seemed expensive, but looked nice.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks I will have to go check them out.


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

I went to a car wash two months ago and when I was driving away I looked down and saw that my floormat had been ripped and the fastener was nowhere to be found. After close inspection I saw all the floormats had been ripped out and found only one fastener. I immediately did a u-turn and went right back to the carwash. I figured it was my fault for not warning them but how did it happen to all four? The carwash agreed to buy new floormats and fasteners which is a good thing because the grand total was $400 and change! 
I know it is off the subject I just thought the price of the floormats and fasteners was a little excessive.

BTW, I wash the car myself now.


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, I would be interested in some too.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

rwilson831 said:


> I went to a car wash two months ago and when I was driving away I looked down and saw that my floormat had been ripped and the fastener was nowhere to be found. After close inspection I saw all the floormats had been ripped out and found only one fastener. I immediately did a u-turn and went right back to the carwash. I figured it was my fault for not warning them but how did it happen to all four? The carwash agreed to buy new floormats and fasteners which is a good thing because the grand total was $400 and change!
> I know it is off the subject I just thought the price of the floormats and fasteners was a little excessive.
> 
> BTW, I wash the car myself now.


Same, i have one fastner left, i lost all three of them after getting my car washed on three seperate occasions. Now i know that i have to remove my one fastner before i go. Makes me laugh that im trying so hard to hang onto the last one, when i know its a gonner in time.

I always seem to tip them before i notice, bastards!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I have only taken my car to a wash twice since I didn't feel like doing it myself and they actually found one that was missing and put it back in the way it is supposed to go.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah all of mine are missing. If anyone has a link to the ls1forum page thing. It would be awesome.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

water works vacumed mine up, bastards


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

chrisGTO said:


> water works vacumed mine up, bastards


Water works always screws stuff up. They did the same thing to mine. That was the one time i used them too.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

They're like 4 bucks a piece from the dealer guys, sheesh! The company that offered to make some billet ones over on LS1GTO.com decided not to as there was too little interest so they pulled the plug on em.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I am sorry but I would like something that would last longer than 4 months. I have only had my car that long and 2 are broken and one is missing.


----------



## MyGTO (May 11, 2006)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82878


----------



## tgunnd39 (Nov 14, 2005)

Yep, those are the little jewels. Ordered mine and had them in the car three days later. They look great and are worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## terryk (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here. I just got mine. Very nice!


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Has anybody tried to get them replaced under the factory warranty? It's supposed to be bumper-to-bumper right? They're between the bumpers. If this many people are having problems with them, maybe their defective? As anybody went this path yet?

I had two of them broken in the first month of ownership...flimsy pieces of sh#$!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I wash mine myself. But, when I was cleaning, one was loose on the floor. Because of you guys telling these stories, I took all four plugs and put 'em in the glove compartment. They're not being used...but I know where they are.:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Idleclamp said:


> Has anybody tried to get them replaced under the factory warranty? It's supposed to be bumper-to-bumper right? They're between the bumpers. If this many people are having problems with them, maybe their defective? As anybody went this path yet?
> 
> I had two of them broken in the first month of ownership...flimsy pieces of sh#$!


*As a matter of fact I had 1 replaced under warranty 2 weeks ago. When removing the factory mats for aftermarket GTO logo mats, I discovered one of the ears was sheared off. I called up my service writer and informed him of this. He ordered me one, took 5 days. I went and picked it up and gave him the damaged one... No problems.... Also, I discovered a while back about 5 lug nut plastic covers were cracked from the service guys removing them. I told him I will wait until the warranty is just about up and have ALL I find damaged, replaced. I was told, when I am ready let them know, they will order me the amount I need. 

You should have NO problems with this warrantied part.*


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought a set of black ones from the GT1 forum. Once received and installed you never have to worry about those crappy plastic ones again. Warranties do run out. I had broked 5 or 6 of them off and yes they will replace them at the dealer. Shame on Pontiac/Holden for that crappy plastic part.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

For those that don't know, the Lloyds mats, GTO logo or GTO embroidered, come with a different type of fastener. It's like an S shaped hook, one side goes into the hole and the other side goes through a hole in the mat. For the price of the metal fasteners, I'd just get the four mat set and be done with it.

If you get the logo set, put two coats of Scotch Guard on so it stays looking pristine.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> For those that don't know, the Lloyds mats, GTO logo or GTO embroidered, come with a different type of fastener. It's like an S shaped hook, one side goes into the hole and the other side goes through a hole in the mat. For the price of the metal fasteners, I'd just get the four mat set and be done with it.
> 
> If you get the logo set, put two coats of Scotch Guard on so it stays looking pristine.


*I got these mats. Posted almost the same message lol. The hook swivles in the hole. I think I will scotchguard the mats as you recommend. Nice mats.*


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Idleclamp said:


> Has anybody tried to get them replaced under the factory warranty? It's supposed to be bumper-to-bumper right? They're between the bumpers. If this many people are having problems with them, maybe their defective? As anybody went this path yet?
> 
> I had two of them broken in the first month of ownership...flimsy pieces of sh#$!


My dealer has ordered 2 sets (4) of replacements for me so far, no charge. I only have 2 left, which means in about 2 months I will be asking for another set. My service tech said she will order replacements as they break for as long as the car is under warranty. I have a 5/75 warranty.  Seems like when an adult stands on them getting in and out, in the back, they get crushed and the little feet break off.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> My dealer has ordered 2 sets (4) of replacements for me so far, no charge. I only have 2 left, which means in about 2 months I will be asking for another set. My service tech said she will order replacements as they break for as long as the car is under warranty. I have a 5/75 warranty.  Seems like when an adult stands on them getting in and out, in the back, they get crushed and the little feet break off.


Why mess with the crappy and fragile original fasteners when Lowe's has GM Push Fasteners/Variable Depth for a few bucks that work just fine?

If anyone is interested, the package of 2 has the numbers H# 881199 and 138251 on it.

They are easily removed by pulling up under the mat near the fastener.

Another good thing is they are long enough to go thru both the original carpet mat and the clear vinyl mat on top that I have.


----------

